# rear brake swap



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

No matter where I look I can't find a faq on swapping 300Z rear calipers and rotors into an S14. I found a faq for an S13... anyone have any experience on what needs to be done?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 300Z brake conversion for an S14 is pretty much the same as for an S13. If you have an S14 SE model, that's a plus since the SE uses 5 lug wheels which allows the 300Z rotors to be installed without redrilling.

Here's a web site that describes the 300Z conversion: http://importnut.net/300zxbrakeswap.htm


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

What about swapping out the Subframe with an R32


----------



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

*did the fronts, doing the rear*

hey there,
I did the fronts and am getting ready to do the rear brake upgrade on my 95 s14. Its super easy. I had little to no experience doing breaks. Just make sure you get the better calipers that fit 30mm wide rotors. Also, I think these better calipers are aluminum (someone correct me if i a wrong) whereas the calipers made for te 28mm rotors are iron. '93 or later z's have the better. Something like that. I got used calipers from a 93 for the rear for $50 on ebay. rotors are about a hundo. total around $200 with pads. But then you need stainless steel lines. There are several companies that make lines specifically for the conversion. They have the 240 connection on one end and the 300z caliper connection on the other. I have an SE so I already have 5 lug. Only other thing I remember about the install is that you have to cut away the thin hub guard in order for the new rotors to fit. I did mine with tin snips. I had a shop check them out after I was done to make sure things were done right and they said they looked good. 

matt


----------



## Silverchild79 (Apr 25, 2004)

ikon240 said:


> hey there,
> I did the fronts and am getting ready to do the rear brake upgrade on my 95 s14. Its super easy. I had little to no experience doing breaks. Just make sure you get the better calipers that fit 30mm wide rotors. Also, I think these better calipers are aluminum (someone correct me if i a wrong) whereas the calipers made for te 28mm rotors are iron. '93 or later z's have the better. Something like that. I got used calipers from a 93 for the rear for $50 on ebay. rotors are about a hundo. total around $200 with pads. But then you need stainless steel lines. There are several companies that make lines specifically for the conversion. They have the 240 connection on one end and the 300z caliper connection on the other. I have an SE so I already have 5 lug. Only other thing I remember about the install is that you have to cut away the thin hub guard in order for the new rotors to fit. I did mine with tin snips. I had a shop check them out after I was done to make sure things were done right and they said they looked good.
> 
> matt


Yeah but there rear isn't as easy, you have to change out the Emergency brake for the 300Z's which uses a small drum, it's not like the front. I'm looking for an easier way to do it cause while it looks easy enough I don't have anyone around with any XP if I fuck it up. Thanks for the input though


----------

